

Show HN: Force12 – demo of container autoscaling - rossf7
http://force12.io

======
andyshinn
I already asked a question on another site. But I'll ask some more here:

* Will this at (least the scheduler / scaler component) be open source? * Any plans to scale the EC2 instances as well (scaling containers is great, but I usually need to scale out more CPU and memory as well)?

~~~
rossf7
Thanks these are great questions. We do want to open source the scheduler but
we wanted to launch the demo first. This is to get people talking about auto
scaling with containers and to build what we learn into the scheduler.

I definitely agree that there is a place for auto scaling both VMs and
containers. Auto scaling with VMs means if it takes several minutes to add a
VM to the cluster you have to scale up early and scale down slowly. We think
auto scaling with containers can help a lot here by smoothing out the demand.
Lower priority containers can be stopped while extra VM capacity is added.

------
rossf7
Hi, I'm Ross one of the developers of Force12. If you've got any questions or
feedback on the demo please let us know.

